# How to fill this drywall gap?



## kupalino (Oct 13, 2009)

Ooops. I attached the wrong picture


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks like you are going to need to put "nailers" on both sides. Just take another 2x4 and nail it to the existing wood.


----------



## drywallIdaho (Feb 26, 2010)

You can also try using a stick of oversized corner bead. Check out:

http://www.hamiltonnw.com/AP_TrimTexJumboAndSkimPlasterCornerBeads.asp


----------

